# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  سهم مطالعه هر درس چقدر باشه ؟ :.ویژه کنکوریهای تجربی.:

## Orwell

سلام دوستان.

یه سوالی چند وقت ذهن منو مشغول کرده. مشکل اینجاست که جوابهای متفاوتی هم داره این سوال.

من میخوام سوال رو بصورت یه مثال توضیح بدم.

فرض رو بر این میذاریم یه کنکوری تجربی در طول روز 12 ساعت مطالعه میکنه.

و چهار درس اصلی اختصاصی یعنی شیمی و زیست و فیزیک و ریاضی رو هم هر روز میخونه.

حالا بنظرتون از این 12 ساعت سهم هرکدوم از این 4 درس و دروس عمومی باید چقدر باشه ؟ 

مثلا این برنامه رو درنظر بگیرید :

زیست : 2.45
شیمی : 2.15
فیزیک : 1.30
ریاضی : 1.30
عمومی : 4

بنظرتون این برنامه معقوله ؟ یا بهتره از تایم ریاضی و فیزیک کم بشه و به زیست اختصاص بدیم ؟

----------


## saeedh

با سلام
بر اساس ضرایب دروس ساعت مطالعه هفتگی خودتون رو تقسیم کنید
اول ساعت مطالعه هفته رو حساب کنید مثلا 50 ساعت بعدش ضرایب درس ها رو با هم جمع بزنید
ببینید به هر واحد چقد میرسه
مثلا اگه جمع ضرایب باشه 22 و شما بتونی هر هفته 55 ساعت مطالعه کنی برای هر یک واحد ضریب 2.5 ساعت میرسه..........مثلا زیست با ضریب 4 میشه 10 ساعت و عربی با ضریب 2 میشه 5 ساعت

----------


## Egotist

> سلام دوستان.
> 
> یه سوالی چند وقت ذهن منو مشغول کرده. مشکل اینجاست که جوابهای متفاوتی هم داره این سوال.
> 
> من میخوام سوال رو بصورت یه مثال توضیح بدم.
> 
> فرض رو بر این میذاریم یه کنکوری تجربی در طول روز 12 ساعت مطالعه میکنه.
> 
> و چهار درس اصلی اختصاصی یعنی شیمی و زیست و فیزیک و ریاضی رو هم هر روز میخونه.
> ...


ریاضی و فیزیک و 2تا عمومی ی روز در میون کن

شیمی و زیست و 2تا عمومی هرروز کن

برنامه کلیت ب این صورت باشه

با توجه به ضعف و فوت هات تو دروس مختلف ، شخصی سازی کن

----------


## optician

من هفته پیش اینا رو خوندم- 795 تا هم تست زدم - بستگی به خودتون داره
شنبه : ادبیات (1) - زبان (1) - ریاضی (1) - فیزیک (2) - زیست (1) - شیمی (2)
یک شنبه : ادبیات (1) - عربی (1) - زبان (1) - ریاضی (1) - فیزیک (2) - شیمی (2)
دوشنبه : ادبیات (1) - زبان (1) - ریاضی (1) - فیزیک (2) - زیست (2) - شیمی (1)
سه شنبه : ادبیات (1) عربی (1) زبان (1) ریاضی (1) فیزیک (2) زیست (2) شیمی (1)
چهارشنبه : عربی (1) دینی (1) ریاضی (2) زیست (2) شیمی (2)
پنج شنبه : ادبیات (1) عربی (1) دینی (2) زبان (1) ریاضی (2) زیست (2) شیمی (1)
جمعه : جبرانی هفته (8)

----------


## Catman

> سلام دوستان.
> 
> یه سوالی چند وقت ذهن منو مشغول کرده. مشکل اینجاست که جوابهای متفاوتی هم داره این سوال.
> 
> من میخوام سوال رو بصورت یه مثال توضیح بدم.
> 
> فرض رو بر این میذاریم یه کنکوری تجربی در طول روز 12 ساعت مطالعه میکنه.
> 
> و چهار درس اصلی اختصاصی یعنی شیمی و زیست و فیزیک و ریاضی رو هم هر روز میخونه.
> ...




سلام
همه چی بستگی به سطح شما در اون درس داره.
مثلا یکی زیستش عالیه و فکر میکنه روزی 2ساعت کاملا کافیه ووقتش رو بیشتر به شیمی یا..... میده  یا مثلا ریاضیش واقعا ضعیفه و نیاز داره بصورت پایه ای و کامل روش کار کنه درنتیجه حداقل باید روزانه براش 3ساعت حدودا وقت بذاره.
شما اول ببینین سطحتون تو هرکدوم از دروس چقدره بعد باتوجه به نقاط ضعف و قوتتون تایم بندی کنین.
برای عمومی هم 2تا یک روز درمیون بذارین یعنی مثلا امروز دینی و زبان و فردا ادبیات و عربی.

----------


## aliseydali

دوست عزیز اول این که بنظرت 12 ساعت زیاد نیست ؟

ولی اگر میتونی 12 ساعت بخونی همون برنامه ای که خودت اول تاپیک گفتی خوبه و زیستتو روزی بیش از 3 نکن درسته که مهمه ولی بهتره از اینه که دلت از زیست بزنه 

برای عمومی ها هم هر روز یا هر دوروز یک متن عربی یک متن زبان و یک کلوز تست و تست های ارایه و قرابت بزن چون تاثیرش عالیه  


موفق باشید

----------


## Black

> دوست عزیز اول این که بنظرت 12 ساعت زیاد نیست ؟
> 
> ولی اگر میتونی 12 ساعت بخونی همون برنامه ای که خودت اول تاپیک گفتی خوبه و زیستتو روزی بیش از 3 نکن درسته که مهمه ولی بهتره از اینه که دلت از زیست بزنه 
> 
> برای عمومی ها هم هر روز یا هر دوروز یک متن عربی یک متن زبان و یک کلوز تست و تست های ارایه و قرابت بزن چون تاثیرش عالیه  
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


این که میگن ما مثلا دوازده ساعت در روز میخونیم
مفیدشو میگن؟
یا استراحت بینشونم میزنن روش؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ampd

نه قطعا مطالعه مفید منظورشونه

----------


## sami7

*کلا یه برنامه مفید واسه یه کنکوری به این صورته که

روزی 4 درس 

هر روز دو درس اختصاصی دو تا عمومی 

مثلا روز زوج .. فیزیک زیست ادبیات زبان
مثلا روز فرد .. ریاضی شیمی عربی دینی 

سهم اختصاصی ها باید بیشتر باشه در روز هر اختصاصی 2 ساعت عمومی ها 1 ساعت هم کافیه

در صورتی که این برنامه رو هر کسی تا اسفند و عید به کار بگیره خیلی راحت تر راحت تمام کتاب ها رو می تونه چندین دور بخونه و بعد از اون مرور بکنه

چندتا روش مطالاعاتی غلط که واقعا خطرناکه : 

یه کتابمو بگیرم دست بگیم اینو تموم کنیم بعد کتاب بعدی 

اختصاصی فقط بخونیم تا عید . بعد عید عمومی می خونیم 

این روشا چرت هست و هیچ کدومشون جواب نمیدن من خودم هر دو روشو تست کردم 93 و 94 هیچ کدوم ج نداد شمام تست کنید پشت کنکور بشینید...

با اون روشی که گفتم روزانه دوتا درس اختصاصی دارین که هر کدوم دو ساعت میشه 4 ساعت دوتا هم عمومی میشه دو ساعت روی هم رفته روزانه 6 ساعت می خونید

شاید بگید 6 ساعت کم هس ولی توی کنکور برد با اونی هس که اهسته و پیوسته خونده نه یه روز جو گیر 10 ساعت بوده یه هفتم هیچی نخونده 

سعی کنید هر روز بخونین نه کم و زیاد بخونین ...وای وای که نمی دونین ثبات چقدر مهمه ادمو منظم و قدرتمند میکنه

موفق باشید*

----------


## Orwell

> این که میگن ما مثلا دوازده ساعت در روز میخونیم
> مفیدشو میگن؟
> یا استراحت بینشونم میزنن روش؟


دقت کنید نوشتم " فرض رو بر این میذاریم ... "
جایی ذکر کردم روزی 12 ساعت میخونم ؟

در رابطه با اون سوال دومتونم بهتره به ذهن و منطقتون مراجعه کنید جوابش رو پیدا میکنید  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید

----------


## ehsan_yany

> *کلا یه برنامه مفید واسه یه کنکوری به این صورته که
> 
> روزی 4 درس 
> 
> هر روز دو درس اختصاصی دو تا عمومی 
> 
> مثلا روز زوج .. فیزیک زیست ادبیات زبان
> مثلا روز فرد .. ریاضی شیمی عربی دینی 
> 
> ...


این برنامه عالیه! فقط به نظرم علاوه بر اون 6 ساعت شبی یک ساعت و نیم هم صرف مرور اون مباحثی بشه که همون روز خوندید.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## sami7

> این برنامه عالیه! فقط به نظرم علاوه بر اون 6 ساعت شبی یک ساعت و نیم هم صرف مرور اون مباحثی بشه که همون روز خوندید.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


*
بله دوست عزیز اتفاقا میخاستم به اخرش اضافه کنم که 

اگر عمومی ها رو هر کدوم یک ساعت می خونید 

به جاش یک ساعت اخر شب به مرور اختصاص بدید که هر چی خوندین تکرار بشه ...

این کار علاوه بر مروری که صورت میگیره و باعث تثبیت مطالب میشه

یه خوبی دیگم داره اونم اینکه شما سرعتت افزایش پیدا می کنه و کم کم به تند خوانی عادت می کنی

۹۹ درصد کنکوری ها اعتقادی به روزی ۶ ساعت ندارن میگن حتما باید بالای ۱۰ ساعت باشه بازم میگم ثبات خیلی خیلی مهم تره اینو تجربه دو ساله من میگه*

----------


## Black

> دقت کنید نوشتم " فرض رو بر این میذاریم ... "
> جایی ذکر کردم روزی 12 ساعت میخونم ؟
> 
> در رابطه با اون سوال دومتونم بهتره به ذهن و منطقتون مراجعه کنید جوابش رو پیدا میکنید 
> موفق باشید


دوباره پستمو بخون
به نظرت با تو بودم؟

----------


## koenigsegg

من یه تاپیک شبیه این زده بودم 0.01ثانیه یکبار نگاش میکردم که یکی کمکم کنه .........هیچکی یه ج درس وحسابی ندارد ....... دلیلش این چی بید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اینم تاپیکم ببینید...
زمان لازم برای خواندن دروس در طول 13روز

----------


## sami7

> من یه تاپیک شبیه این زده بودم 0.01ثانیه یکبار نگاش میکردم که یکی کمکم کنه .........هیچکی یه ج درس وحسابی ندارد ....... دلیلش این چی بید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اینم تاپیکم ببینید...
> زمان لازم برای خواندن دروس در طول 13روز


*احتمالا من ندیدم چون تا جایی که از دستم بر بیاد راهنمایی می کنم و سعی می کنم اگه جواب به درد بخوری دارم بدم...

حالا این متنی که صفحه قبل رو نوشتم بخون*

----------


## aliseydali

> این که میگن ما مثلا دوازده ساعت در روز میخونیم
> مفیدشو میگن؟
> یا استراحت بینشونم میزنن روش؟


احتمالا منظورشون مفیده

----------


## Orwell

دوستان یه سوالی
بنظرتون از همین اول تست زماندار لازمه ؟
من خودم حس میکنم نیازه
بهرحال تو کنکور ثانیه ها سرنوشت سازن نمیشه از این موضوع غافل شد

----------


## optician

> دوستان یه سوالی
> بنظرتون از همین اول تست زماندار لازمه ؟
> من خودم حس میکنم نیازه
> بهرحال تو کنکور ثانیه ها سرنوشت سازن نمیشه از این موضوع غافل شد



تست زمان دار در خانه ( قبل از دوران جمع بندی ) => عجله ==> اشتباه زدن ==> خستگی زیاد از اشتباه ==> کاهش سرعت مطالعه ==> کاهش یادگیری

تست زمان در در آزمون ==> یادگیری فرایند آزمون دهی

----------


## Last.Behi

> دوستان یه سوالی
> بنظرتون از همین اول تست زماندار لازمه ؟
> من خودم حس میکنم نیازه
> بهرحال تو کنکور ثانیه ها سرنوشت سازن نمیشه از این موضوع غافل شد


ببین اصلا تست زماندار معنی نداره،الان هر ازمونی شرکت کنی یا حتی کنکور دیگه یه سوال زیست رو تو چند ثانیه نمیشه جواب داد ،این که بگی هر تست فلان قدر ثانیه نشدنیه چون تو کنور هم بعضی تستا بالای 2 مین وقت میخواد بعضی کمتر.
فقط واسه خودت تعداد تست مشخص کن وسعی کن با بیشترین سرعت خودت بزنی ،هر چی تست بیشتر بزنی پس حتما سرعتت بالاتر بوده ،به مرور زمان به جایی میرسی که به اصطلاح حرفه ای میشی

----------


## Orwell

ممنون از نظرات دوستان.

ولی اینجوریم خوب نیست که مثلا واسه هر تست درس ریاضی یا فیزیک 4-5 دقیقه وقت بذاری درسته ؟ 

فرضا تو یک ساعت حداقل چند تست حل کردنی ( ریاضی یا فیزیک ) میشه زد ؟

----------


## khaan

> ممنون از نظرات دوستان.
> 
> ولی اینجوریم خوب نیست که مثلا واسه هر تست درس ریاضی یا فیزیک 4-5 دقیقه وقت بذاری درسته ؟ 
> 
> فرضا تو یک ساعت حداقل چند تست حل کردنی ( ریاضی یا فیزیک ) میشه زد ؟


بستگی به مبحث داره. حتی در کنکور هم برخی تست های کاربرد مشتق و مقاطع مخروطی واقعا 4-5 دقیقه رو نیاز دارن.

----------


## A.Z

> سلام دوستان.
> 
> یه سوالی چند وقت ذهن منو مشغول کرده. مشکل اینجاست که جوابهای متفاوتی هم داره این سوال.
> 
> من میخوام سوال رو بصورت یه مثال توضیح بدم.
> 
> فرض رو بر این میذاریم یه کنکوری تجربی در طول روز 12 ساعت مطالعه میکنه.
> 
> و چهار درس اصلی اختصاصی یعنی شیمی و زیست و فیزیک و ریاضی رو هم هر روز میخونه.
> ...


سلام...
اینکه چقدر هردرس رو مطالعه کنی اولاً به "کل ساعت مطالعه" که میتونی بخونی بستگی و همچنین به برنامه تو(مثلاً طبق بودجه بندی آزمون)
پیشنهاد من اینه که اگه س.مطالعه شما به 13 رسید برای دروس اختصاصی؛
زیست:3
شیمی:2.5
قیزیک:2
ریاضی:2
که البته این میتونه کمی با توجه به ب.آزمون تغییر کنه!

----------


## Orwell

> سلام...
> اینکه چقدر هردرس رو مطالعه کنی اولاً به "کل ساعت مطالعه" که میتونی بخونی بستگی و همچنین به برنامه تو(مثلاً طبق بودجه بندی آزمون)
> پیشنهاد من اینه که اگه س.مطالعه شما به 13 رسید برای دروس اختصاصی؛
> زیست:3
> شیمی:2.5
> قیزیک:2
> ریاضی:2
> که البته این میتونه کمی با توجه به ب.آزمون تغییر کنه!


ممنون داداش
من اون 12 رو مثال زدم البته
هنوز به 10 ساعت هم نرسیده چه برسه به 13  :Yahoo (4):

----------

